# Number listed twice in Eircom phonebook!



## JMR (29 Jun 2007)

It has been brought to my attention that my number is listed twice in Eircom's online phonebook.
Two different names, one being mine the other being my surname with a forename that I have never heard of and both with the same address (mine) and the same number (mine)!!
I have sent an e-mail to Eircom to query this but as yet have had no reply.
Just wondering if anybody thought this might be something I need to worry about.....


----------



## Berlin (29 Jun 2007)

If the second listing is for a person who does not exist, they probably won't get many calls, will they?


----------



## Towger (29 Jun 2007)

A couple of years ago we rang the number given for Bank of Scotland in Eircom's online phone book. It was the direct line to the MD.  You can't get better service than that!


----------



## DrMoriarty (29 Jun 2007)

JMR said:


> I have sent an e-mail to Eircom to query this but as yet have had no reply.


They'll probably ask you to keep it to yourself, or everyone will be wanting one...


----------



## ClubMan (29 Jun 2007)

I'm just waiting for somebody to suggest suing them...


----------



## z108 (29 Jun 2007)

I can imagine the trauma. Thats got to be worth something


----------



## JMR (4 Jul 2007)

Have received a scam letter "You have won the lottery blah blah..." addressed to this non-existant person at my address with my surname!!

Has anybody else experienced this?


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jul 2007)

Yes - see the scams thread in the _Good Deals/Bad Deals/Consumer Issues_ forum.


----------



## JMR (4 Jul 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Yes - see the scams thread in the _Good Deals/Bad Deals/Consumer Issues_ forum.


 
Yes, but the scam letter addressed to a non-existant person who has the same surname as myself and who has been listed in the Eircom online phonebook????

Something dodgy is going on.
I have received the scam letter myself previously, nothing unusual about that


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jul 2007)

So the scammers use the phone book to send letters out and picked both your name/address and the spurious name ostensibly at your address. I don't see how this necessarily suggests anything dogy going on (other than the fact that such scam letters are dodgy in the first place)?


----------



## JMR (4 Jul 2007)

OK, so we'll assume the scammers are merely using the info from the phonebook and because a new name appeared in the phonebook, they sent out a scam letter... fairly reasonable to assume that this is how they work.

The scam letter was merely a consequence of the erroneous entry in the phonebook

That still leaves the question, who initiated the entry in the phonebook and why?
Tried to contact Eircom but got no reply to an e-mail. Don't really want to phone them as I dont have six hours to spare!!


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jul 2007)

JMR said:


> That still leaves the question, who initiated the entry in the phonebook and why?


Date entry error?


JMR said:


> It has been brought to my attention that my number is listed twice in Eircom's online phonebook.
> Two different names, one being mine the other being my surname with a forename that I have never heard of and both with the same address (mine) and the same number (mine)!!


----------



## core123 (4 Jul 2007)

Maybe you could sue eircom?


----------



## Lingua (4 Jul 2007)

I just got a bill from bt for a phone  I havent used since 4 years (we moved address).  Whats more, I havent been with bt since switching back to eircom in........March 2006.
Bet that even beats eircom for customer bashing!


----------

